# Where to buy the best flat bands?



## Nikolai (Jun 10, 2017)

Can somebody tell me where to buy the most resistant and powerful flat bands (or other essential slingshot supplies) made in the U.S.?

I have a relative living in China who is very enthusiastic about slingshots. However the bands there are often of poor quality so he turned to me for help.

If the products meet his needs he will be happy to buy in bulk and introduce them to his friends in China.

I have looked in the vendor section but I am not sure which one is better. PLZ help me and thank you all very very much!


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Your relative in China can buy good latex here : http://redirect.viglink.com/?format=go&jsonp=vglnk_149706007860914&key=cbc7a4c0fd029a00f905e0f527b2d04f&libId=j3qmwyj201015pyn000DA611q4ite&loc=http%3A%2F%2Fslingshotforum.com%2Ftopic%2F66489-the-most-excellent-slingshot-band-in-chinayou-can-try-it-for-free%2Fpage-2&v=1&out=https%3A%2F%2Fweidian.com%2Fs%2F325399082%3Fwfr%3Dc%26ifr%3Dshopdetail&ref=http%3A%2F%2Fslingshotforum.com%2Ftopic%2F66489-the-most-excellent-slingshot-band-in-chinayou-can-try-it-for-free%2F&title=The%20most%20excellent%20slingshot%20band%20in%20China%2Cyou%20can%20try%20it%20for%20free!%20-%20Page%202%20-%20General%20Slingshot%20Discussion%20-%20Slingshot%20Forum&txt=https%3A%2F%2Fweidian.com%2F...%26amp%3Bifr%3Dshopdetail


----------



## Nikolai (Jun 10, 2017)

treefork said:


> Your relative in China can buy good latex here : http://redirect.viglink.com/?format=go&jsonp=vglnk_149706007860914&key=cbc7a4c0fd029a00f905e0f527b2d04f&libId=j3qmwyj201015pyn000DA611q4ite&loc=http%3A%2F%2Fslingshotforum.com%2Ftopic%2F66489-the-most-excellent-slingshot-band-in-chinayou-can-try-it-for-free%2Fpage-2&v=1&out=https%3A%2F%2Fweidian.com%2Fs%2F325399082%3Fwfr%3Dc%26ifr%3Dshopdetail&ref=http%3A%2F%2Fslingshotforum.com%2Ftopic%2F66489-the-most-excellent-slingshot-band-in-chinayou-can-try-it-for-free%2F&title=The%20most%20excellent%20slingshot%20band%20in%20China%2Cyou%20can%20try%20it%20for%20free!%20-%20Page%202%20-%20General%20Slingshot%20Discussion%20-%20Slingshot%20Forum&txt=https%3A%2F%2Fweidian.com%2F...%26amp%3Bifr%3Dshopdetail


Hahaha how did you know about this site? Quality guaranteed? He is looking for the best kind of latex. I'll send him the link to browse. Thx bro.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Nikolai said:


> treefork said:
> 
> 
> > Your relative in China can buy good latex here : http://redirect.viglink.com/?format=go&jsonp=vglnk_149706007860914&key=cbc7a4c0fd029a00f905e0f527b2d04f&libId=j3qmwyj201015pyn000DA611q4ite&loc=http%3A%2F%2Fslingshotforum.com%2Ftopic%2F66489-the-most-excellent-slingshot-band-in-chinayou-can-try-it-for-free%2Fpage-2&v=1&out=https%3A%2F%2Fweidian.com%2Fs%2F325399082%3Fwfr%3Dc%26ifr%3Dshopdetail&ref=http%3A%2F%2Fslingshotforum.com%2Ftopic%2F66489-the-most-excellent-slingshot-band-in-chinayou-can-try-it-for-free%2F&title=The%20most%20excellent%20slingshot%20band%20in%20China%2Cyou%20can%20try%20it%20for%20free!%20-%20Page%202%20-%20General%20Slingshot%20Discussion%20-%20Slingshot%20Forum&txt=https%3A%2F%2Fweidian.com%2F...%26amp%3Bifr%3Dshopdetail
> ...


http://slingshotforum.com/topic/66489-the-most-excellent-slingshot-band-in-chinayou-can-try-it-for-free/


----------



## Falco (Apr 11, 2017)

simple shot has some, and if youre in the US, the shipping is easy. call em, they are super friendly


----------



## ryanpaul (Mar 7, 2017)

Nikolai said:


> Can somebody tell me where to buy the most resistant and powerful flat bands (or other essential slingshot supplies) made in the U.S.?
> 
> I have a relative living in China who is very enthusiastic about slingshots. However the bands there are often of poor quality so he turned to me for help.
> 
> ...


simpleshot black is great all around, best price...


----------



## SlingNerd (Mar 15, 2017)

I'm with Ryanpaul, Simple Shot black has been my go-to since it came out. Great stuff, great price.


----------



## Nikolai (Jun 10, 2017)

Thx guys you've been very helpful!


----------



## ryanpaul (Mar 7, 2017)

SlingNerd said:


> I'm with Ryanpaul, Simple Shot black has been my go-to since it came out. Great stuff, great price.





Nikolai said:


> Thx guys you've been very helpful!


fathers day sale now as well.


----------



## Abenso (Apr 28, 2017)

I can second the ss black latex is great

Sent from my SM-S920L using Tapatalk


----------

